# 04 tete de Course



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Any advice or experiences you could share about this Ti/Carbon bike build would be greatly appreciated. Seems like a great deal, looking into a purchase. Thanks MD45


----------



## Jaxattax (Dec 13, 2005)

*About as good as it gets*



mulkdog45 said:


> Any advice or experiences you could share about this Ti/Carbon bike build would be greatly appreciated. Seems like a great deal, looking into a purchase. Thanks MD45


I have an '04 Ti/Carbon Victoire LeMond. It's a great bike. Fast, light, and comfortable, what else is there to say? If the price is right, and it checks out OK, go for it.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I consider it the best bike Lemond ever built, a classic. Of course I'm biased since I own one. Rides like a dream with great geometry. My only complaint is the finish on the carbon seems a little soft in spots. I think the 'spine bikes' are very underappreciated.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info gentalman, am in negoiations with the seller. I currenlty have 03 Zurich that I love. Not sure why I am looking/considering since _I 'am _ the weakest link on all my bikes! Thanks again and hope your getting chances to enjoy your bikes as well! MD45


----------



## nrob592003 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Great -except*

I had this bike and it was great. Until, the rear seat stay carbon failed in some sort of delamination. About two inches up from the lug. Was not caused by any crash.
Now riding a trek since I could not get a warranty Lemond frame since no longer made.


----------



## timkstl (Mar 25, 2009)

beautiful frame. hands down my favorite lemond product. was just looking at one yesterday and it still makes me happy to see one in person.


----------

